# how many diabetics does it take to change a light bulb



## Owen (Sep 9, 2016)

Please post your suggestions, I need cheering up.


----------



## khskel (Sep 9, 2016)

Need to test the light levels first to decide the wattage.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Sep 9, 2016)

You diabetics don't really need light bulbs. They will just make you obsessed about walking around the house with the lights on. It's best if you just sit in complete darkness and stop being a complete nuisance. We have a light bulb budget uou know?


----------



## robert@fm (Sep 9, 2016)

That's a bit like one of the answers to "how many Pink Floyd fans does it take to change a lightbulb?": "there is no lightbulb really, matter of fact it's all dark". (The other answer is of course "I don't know, I was really drunk at the time".)


----------



## zuludog (Sep 9, 2016)

I've posted this before, but here it is again

How many climbers does it take to change a light bulb?

Seventeen - one to change the bulb; one to belay him; and fifteen to argue about the grade


----------



## khskel (Sep 9, 2016)

The obvious answer is, of course, none because we are all blind and immobile because of our missing feet.


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Sep 9, 2016)

None, because if you have diabetes you can't change anything.

_Sorry...it's not true and it doesn't send a positive message, but it was the best I could do.  I'll think on and come back to you.._.<thinking>


----------



## Owen (Sep 9, 2016)

8 in the morning, sometimes 5 or 6


----------



## Northerner (Sep 9, 2016)

Surely it depends on what the NICE guidelines say?   And how many the CCG are prepared to pay for...


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 9, 2016)

1 !   me me me    (Technician Electrician)


----------



## Ralph-YK (Sep 9, 2016)

None, we're not supposed to _change_ anything.

Light bulb!!!  No one said anything to me about light bulb.


----------



## Sally71 (Sep 9, 2016)

Who needs light bulbs!  They just use the lights on their test meters!


----------



## AlisonM (Sep 9, 2016)

The counsellor's answer. None, unless the light bulb wants to change.

Yogi Berra's answer. Change is constant, all things change... umm, what was the question again?

Fermat's very last theorem. If x is =>0 then the answer is probably a lemon.

Sorry, it's the new dried frog pills, they're very strong.


----------



## khskel (Sep 9, 2016)

Well it wouldn't be me as it's a hardware problem.


----------



## mikeyB (Sep 10, 2016)

The answer is one, but only after taking advice from 27 forum members plus Northerner as to how to do it, then ringing an electrician.


----------



## Jonsi (Sep 10, 2016)

It depends whether it was a Type 1 lightbulb or a Type 2 lightbulb


----------



## Mark T (Sep 10, 2016)

Now stop right there...

Has anyone raised a change request yet?  There are processes to be followed.

Shouldn't be changing anything unless there is an authorised change request in the system.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Sep 10, 2016)

It is a perfectly good English light bulb.  We've been using the same light bulb for hundreds of years.....


----------

